# First delay of the school year



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Well let the fun begin! My daughter was supposed to start Saturday but has been delayed till Monday. Let's see how many delays they can come up with this year... I really hope they start normally this year, but who knows anymore.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

charleen said:


> Well let the fun begin! My daughter was supposed to start Saturday but has been delayed till Monday. Let's see how many delays they can come up with this year... I really hope they start normally this year, but who knows anymore.


Did they give a reason for the delay? or are the nuns going on strike?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

It is the Egyptian teachers on strike. The nuns are all there, and even our teachers are around. But all the other teachers of other schools are out and say they wont come back till the pay and other things are changed. They are paid so badly I understand.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

charleen said:


> It is the Egyptian teachers on strike. The nuns are all there, and even our teachers are around. But all the other teachers of other schools are out and say they wont come back till the pay and other things are changed. They are paid so badly I understand.


yes I know about the Egyptian teachers striking. So if your teachers are around what's the excuse they've given you to delay the start at your school?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

aykalam said:


> yes I know about the Egyptian teachers striking. So if your teachers are around what's the excuse they've given you to delay the start at your school?


safety of the students and all that...


----------

